# My stuffed  peppers



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

My 17th  December  dinner...

Ingredients:

3 large green bell peppers, seeded and halved lengthwise
150 grams roasted meet
2  eggs
some  olive oil
some  bread  crumbs
100 grams smoked bacon
200 grams  smoked ham
1  chopped   red onion 
1 cup cooked rice
some salt
some  pepper
some  turmeric
soem  hot  water
some  bread sop (pre-soaked bread)
1/2 to 3/4 cup hot waterPreparation:

Chop the  bacon,the  ham and  the roasted meet into  small  pieces,add the chopped  red  onion,the pre-soaked bread,salt,turmeric,the eggs,throw  all the ingredients  in a  large  pan  and fry all with  some olive oil for  at  least  10 minutes untill  the  mixture is  well melt,  blended and crispy,in the  meanwhile, cut the peppers in halves.  Spoon mixture into each  pepper halves, pour  bread crumbs  on top. Place in a oven pan. Bake 45 minutes in a 350 degree oven.
Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

if you like  you  can  avoid  adding  rice...


----------



## pdswife (Dec 17, 2008)

That sounds really good!   What kind of meat do you mean when you say "roasted meat?"


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

I mean beef ;-))


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

As  a matter of  fact  this  evening  I  opened  the  fridge  and saw  that there  were  a few  thing  left  to  be eaten..  peppers  and  some  roasted  meet.. plus  bread and  ham...so I  created  this recipe..the peppers now smell delcious,I think I'll taste  them..my  boyfriend is very hungry;-))


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

oohh Take a picture so we can see it please! Sounds lovely!


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

I am  sorry  but I am  no  able to upload  any  image.. maybe someone  will  help me...


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

My  boyfriend  has  already took  the  picture now how  shuold  I proceed?


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

I  also  upload the   Spinach Quiche  I made...


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

when you are replying to a post and the window is open to where you are typing....above where you type you will see a small papper clip next to the happy face that is alone.....click on the paper clip and it will give you buttons to "browse" click on one of them and find your file that your picture is in on your computer.....on my computer they are in the "my pictures" file.
Now double click on the picture you want and choose the "upload" option.....it will tell you it is downloading.
After it is done close the window and post your reply like you usually do....you wont see it why you are typing but your picture should be attatched.

after you "submit reply" you will then see if your picture posted...


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL you beat me too it!


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks  a lot!!!while  you  were explaining me  how  to  do,I  found the  solution... ;-)..I am  very  bad   with  technology..:-(((
I  hope  you'll  try my  recipes...please ask  if  I  did  not  explain  properly how  to  proceed with  the  peppers..XD


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry if I am typing very slow...I am feeding my daughter with one hand and typing with the other 

the peppers and quiche look great! Where they just as tasty??

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you put spinache in your quiche? It looks like there is some on top?


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

deelady said:


> Did you put spinache in your quiche? It looks like there is some on top?


Yes indeed,the  ingredients  I  chose are the following ones:puff pastry of  course,some  chopped  ham,2  scrambled  eggs,some  mozzarella,some  dried  garlic,salt and pepper,on top there is a lot  of mozzarella  in order to  make  it  crunchy..


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

Opps.. I  forgot  chopped  spinaches also...


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

deelady said:


> Sorry if I am typing very slow...I am feeding my daughter with one hand and typing with the other
> 
> the peppers and quiche look great! Where they just as tasty??
> 
> Thank you for sharing!




Don't  worry.. the  taste is  really  delicious!my  boyfriend  will have  lunch  with  a big  slice of  quiche..at  work .....maybe he'll  also carry peppers with him..


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous pics! I've never eaten quiche, but then I never saw any that looked like that. Beautiful.
And those peppers.... you put a lot of good stuff in them, ham, bacon.... 

Thanks for posting this. And uhh.... could I have the recipe to that quiche  ;^)


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Wow, gorgeous pics! I've never eaten quiche, but then I never saw any that looked like that. Beautiful.
> And those peppers.... you put a lot of good stuff in them, ham, bacon....
> 
> Thanks for posting this. And uhh.... could I have the recipe to that quiche  ;^)




Make  a puff pastry,in the  meanwhile boil  fresh  spinaches in a pot,in  a large can  throw  chopped  ham,  chopped mozzarella cheese, add the drained and smashed spinaches,plus two  scrambled eggs and  dried garlic,salt and pepper.Mix well all the ingredients and  pour  them onto the  puff  pastry,put  the  quiche in the oven  and let it  cook for  at least  25 minutes at 180  degrees untill the  surface will  be  crispy and  brown.
enjoy it!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Im sure your ham is much different than our typical ham here....is yours more like prosciutto?


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

deelady said:


> Im sure your ham is much different than our typical ham here....is yours more like prosciutto?


yes it  is.. but  you may find  different kinds of it... Praga  Ham,smoked  ham,Oven baked ham....


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2008)

Make a puff pastry?


Uhh.... JoeV.....

Thanks. I'll see if that's something I can buy in a can or something here. I do want to give it a try. I always though quiche was like a cheesy/eggy cake or something. Yours looks more like a pizza, which is why I like it.
I just need to work on that puff pastry thing


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

oh not a problem Pacanis!! they sell it all ready to go in the freezer section in any major grocery store! that and phyllo dough


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Dee! 
I better hold off on the phyllo dough though, since I have no idea what it's used for and only have a few more empty file cabinets left in this mind of mine  ;^)

Hmmm, Phyllo Beddoe.... wasn't that Clint Eastwood's character in Every Which Way But Loose???


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2008)

Arwen, it all looks very delicious!  Thanks for sharing the recipe and pictures!


----------



## Toots (Dec 17, 2008)

Those stuffed peppers look freaking AWESOME!   Somehow, I think no matter how you cooked them, those peppers would taste better in Milan than Kentucky any day.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Make a puff pastry?
> 
> 
> Uhh.... JoeV.....
> ...



Pacanis, I can teach you how to make puff pastry.  Got 6 days?  LOL!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks Dee!
> I better hold off on the phyllo dough though, since I have no idea what it's used for and only have a few more empty file cabinets left in this mind of mine ;^)
> 
> Hmmm, Phyllo Beddoe.... wasn't that Clint Eastwood's character in Every Which Way But Loose???


 


Just think of it as a pre-made pie crust.....you don't have to do anything to it other than put your fillin you want.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Pacanis, I can teach you how to make puff pastry. *Got 6 days?* LOL!!


 
If I could answer that I could predict the future


----------



## Arwen (Dec 18, 2008)

Pacanis ) I am  sorry if  you  have problems  in doing the puff pastry...I  think you'll  learn  how  to prepare it,it's  not  so  difficult,the more you  try the more you  succeed!trust  me;-))
My  recipe is not a  French  quiche but an Arwen  quiche,so it  looks  and tastes   more delicious..;-))..it's not  a pizza,otherwise I  would have  used pizza ingredients...I  never put  spinaches  on pizza,for instance..(this is my  personal idea of  Napolitan pizza..)
As  far as  the peppers concern,I baked  them in a  common  oven,no  secrets at all.. just  follow up  the  recipe  I wrote,please  ask me if  there is  something  unclear,I am not  mothertongue American...unfortunately..:-((((
For  the  peppers filling:use stale  bread instead  of boilded  rice  as the  filling  will  be  tastier,believe me!..
In a large can  put  some  stale  brad,pour some  hot  water on it untill  it  becomes  softer,then squash it in order to take off the remaining  water,throw  the  bread in a large  pan,add all the  ingredients I described previously,add olive oil and let  the  mixture  fry ...)


----------

